# Toombs County Lease



## harrisonjd (Aug 29, 2008)

Needed one member to hunt 100 acre Toombs Co. lease. Total of one hunting lease. Current lease holder will not hunt lease this season. Property consists of hardwood ridge, pines and creek. Deer and turkey on property. If someone is looking for a private place to hunt without interference from other hunters, this might be the place for you. Price is $800 (negotiable ) for season. If interested call Jack 912-288-1204.


----------



## carter832008 (Aug 30, 2008)

would u take 600


----------



## harrisonjd (Aug 31, 2008)

*Toombs county lease*

I am not quite that negotiable but thanks for the interest.


----------



## jambone (Sep 4, 2008)

pm sent


----------

